# Night fishing off the Okaloosa Island pier



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone ever tried this what can I expect to catch?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

sharks


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL...yeah you'll snag sharks, but the light from the pier allows sight-feeding fish to also see better at night. Pompano can be caught there at night...sounds crazy, I know, but it has happened several times. (I caught a 2lber @830pm with illuminated water). If you could see your bait under water, they can too. Just aim for the second sand bar, and see what ya grab. You might snag up hard tails or lady fish though. Good luck!


----------



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. It is legal to shark fish right there right?


----------

